# Advice for 1st IVF, hopefully..



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi all,

To those who may remember me I've not been posting on the boards much as I've been having a break from treatment. I have been keeping an eye on you all though, there are so many new names around.

I had a follow up consult today with a view to starting IVF soon (first attempt converted to IUI last yr). I knew I would be recommended short protocol and 450 menopur but I've also been asked to take the pill for one cycle first which really threw me. I had planned time for first treatment in Sept and arranged work accordingly and paid for a few Expensive days away at the time which is now likely to be around ET, assuming I get that far.

So I was wondering how necessary it is to go in the pill? And thought I would ask the experts before I talk to the clinic about it.

Thanks girls,

Mrs T

Ps am also considering Lyndons new clinic..


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya hun

good to see your about to start

taking the pill is all about timing and it shuts your ovaries down which is simliar to down regulation in a way, so clinic can roughly time your baselineetc etc, i personally found taking the pill a bad experience but that was me personally and i know it is often standard pratice. ive been to see lyndons clinic today and wow, its amazing mate and i know for a fact you would get first class treatment there and yeah i am biase but he does work his magic

if you dont want to take the pill and have arrange time etc talk to your clinic but the trouble with arranging time off , days away etc is ivf has a way of screwing up the best laid out plans im afraid


----------



## Diddy16 (Aug 4, 2010)

Hi!
I was supposed to start IVF in October as AF was due a day before my treatment planning appointment so would have been perfect timing. But AF decided to come a few days early this month which has messed that plan up and I'm now due to start in November. I spoke to Debbie on the phone and she mentioned the pill but I wasn't keen and she then said due to my age, AMH etc it was better not to. My cycle is usually 28 days and it wasn't a good idea to mess with this. I was wary of the pill as I'm 40 and my AMH is so low. I'm now worrying myself to death about early menopause and my time running out! 
I think you should ask the clinic if it's neccesary to go on the pill or if there's another option. But I am new to all this! I'm sure you know more than I do!
Good luck with it all though. I've been thinking of Seeing Lyndon's clinic but don't know where he's gone. Could you tell me the name please? I only know as I saw a gynae in June who arranged my HSG and she knew he was leaving.
xx


----------



## RachelC27 (Apr 29, 2010)

hiya, website is www.crmw.co.uk x

/links


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi Diddy, thanks for the reply. 

I went for a consult at CRMW and am now having treatment there. Dr O Leary there said the same as you about the pill, I am in a similar situation as my AMH has now fallen to 5.1. So going into the clinic for baseline scan and back on the rollercoaster, praying to get to EC.

Mrs T x


----------

